

The First Ever Synthetic Biology Kickstarter Is About Growing ‘Glowing Plants’ - ankneo
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/23/glowing-plants/

======
jacquesm
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5596212>

